
Bose headphones have been spying on customers, lawsuit claims - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/consumer-security/bose-headphones-have-been-spying-on-customers-lawsuit-claims-20170419-gvo8pq.html
======
bootload
_" And he download the Bose Connect app, which the company said would make the
headphones more useful by adding functions such as the ability to customise
the level of noise cancellation in the headphones."_

I was thinking ^how^ Bose could collect info. A ^connect app^. Is software
really required for a piece of hardware like headphones. This is why the head
jack rules. No need for interaction with software.

~~~
mdni007
The app isn't required to use the headphones

~~~
jsiepkes
It is if you want firmware updates for your headphone.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148145)

